# urns



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been looking for urns, and I haven't found any I liked that are large enough. Most urns seem small. Any suggestions? I'd prefer something modern looking, not just a wood box.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a couple of cookie jars that I use - two dogs each. The one is the GSD puppy by Big Sky Traders (I think). Got it on ebay.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kerry Gonzalez Copper Raku Pet Human Cremation Urn Jar | eBay

I think the stuff this guy does is gorgeous....

I got one of these for Cito

Lee


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I saw this link on a Facebook page. 

Personalized Cremation Urns & Memorial Vases | Mosaic Art Boutique | Customized Mosaic Art Piece | Limited Edition Gift Shop | Personalized Cremation Urns & Memorial Vases | Sybil Sage | Handmade Tile Mosaic Lamps, Flower Pots, Picture Frames and Mor

Very different and memorable.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Some really pretty stuff. Glad I'm not in the market just now. Hopefully I'll remember these when the time comes.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

My boy is still in his wood box he sits on my dresser and I still talk to him every day


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have engraved pine boxes for our cremated dogs. One has a laser engraved Cocker spaniel as it has our Smitty's ashes, a senior Cocker we fostered when we first stated rescue. I think we got it from Drs. Foster and Smith.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Kerry Gonzalez Copper Raku Pet Human Cremation Urn Jar | eBay
> 
> I think the stuff this guy does is gorgeous....
> 
> ...


That's beautiful! It's on my list.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> My boy is still in his wood box he sits on my dresser and I still talk to him every day


I talk to mine every day too. They were returned to me in cardboard boxes, but I want to get something nicer. I'm getting a collection of those cardboard boxes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I just read what happened - I am so very sorry. 

I have a St. Francis urn. I will keep the original urns but will put a little of each pets' ashes in the St. Francis urn, in a bag so they will all be together. I can put the other ones away and have that one out.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 23, 2012)

for pet's ashes ..... you can use monument of your pet..


----------

